# Raideliikenne > Junat >  (Kanaali)tunneliturvallisuus

## hmikko

Rautatietekniikka-lehdestä osui silmään seuraavaa:




> *Viime talvi osoitti, että Kanaalitunnelin turvallisuus ei ole ajan tasalla*
> 
> Viime vuoden joulukuun 18- 19 päivinä tapahtui Kanaalitunnelissa Eurostar-junille vakavia käyttöhäiriöitä, joiden seurauksena matkustajat joutuivat vakavaan vaaratilanteeseen. Asiaa selvittänyt turvallisuusraportti on karmeaa luettavaa, ja osoittaa, että vielä on paljon tehtävää tunneliturvallisuudessa.  Tapahtumia edelsi huono sää, jolloin Pohjois-Ranskassa tuli lunta kerralla jopa 40 cm. Samalla lämpötila laski hieman pakkasen puolelle. Viisi Eurostar junaa hyytyi tunneliin aiheuttaen ennennäkemättömän kaaoksen.  Ongelmat junille aiheutuivat lumen kasautumisesta sähkö- ja mekaanisiin järjestelmiin, koska ne oli riittämättömästi suojattu talviolosuhteilta. Kun tunnelissa voi olla lämmintä aina +25 asteeseen asti, aiheutui lumen sulamisesta arkoihin paikkoihin oikosulkuja ja junat menettivät lopulta toimintakykynsä sähkön hävitessä ja laitteiden vaurioituessa.  Erittäin kohtalokasta oli kaiken ilmanvaihdon häviäminen.
> 
> Yli 2000 matkustajaa jäi loukkuun loukkuun tunneliin useiksi tunneiksi erittäin epämiellyttäviin olosuhteisiin, ja kun tukos heijastui välittömästi muihin juniin, oli lopulta 90 000 matkustajaa pulassa Eurostarin takia. Joulukuun 19 päivänä vain 4 junaa aikatauluun merkityistä 45 junasta pystyttiin ajamaan.  Tunnelissa vessat alkoivat välittömästi tulvia, koska ne eivät toimineet sähkön puutteessa; lämpötila ja kosteus nousivat sietämättömiksi varsinkin lapsiperheiden kannalta. Pimeys aiheutti suurta turvattomuutta samalla, kun tiedottaminenkin epäonnistui. Junan työntekijöitä ei ollut kunnolla koulutettu syntyneeseen tilanteeseen ja monet piiloutuivat välttääkseen kiusalliset tilanteet asiakkaiden kanssa, jotka joutuivat olemaan ilman ruokaa ja juomaa. Onneksi ei syntynyt tulipaloa, ja viimein kaikki saatiin evakuoitua turvallisesti.
> 
> Sen jälkeen kaaos kuitenkin jatkui, kun Eurostar-yhtiö oli täysin kykenemätön järjestelemään jatkoyhteyksiä, sillä se ei ollut koskaan sopinut poikkeusjärjestelyistä muiden liikennemuotojen tai toisten rautatieyhtiöiden kanssa.  Asiakkaat joutuivatkin pääosin järjestelemään jatkoyhteytensä itse. Riippumaton raportti sisältää 21 ehdotusta, jotka Eurostar- yhtiön tulisi toteuttaa muutaman kuukauden kuluessa seuraavilla osa-alueilla:
> 
> -junien luotettavuuden parantaminen (mm. talvikunnossapitotoimia oli laiminlyöty) 
> ...


Enpähän ollut nähnyt uutisissa mainintaa moisesta.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Saatan nyt osoittaa sivistymättömyyteni kyselemällä tyhmiä, mutta ei luulisi olevan teknisesti kovin vaikeaa laittaa juniin akut, jotka riittävät valaistuksen, vessojen ym. perusjärjestelmien ylläpitoon tunneiksi tai vaikka vuorokaudeksi. Miksi näin ei tehdä? Pidetäänkö sähkönsaantia tunnelissa niin idioottivarmana, ettei tälle nähdä tarvetta?

----------


## Murzu

> Saatan nyt osoittaa sivistymättömyyteni kyselemällä tyhmiä, mutta ei luulisi olevan teknisesti kovin vaikeaa laittaa juniin akut, jotka riittävät valaistuksen, vessojen ym. perusjärjestelmien ylläpitoon tunneiksi tai vaikka vuorokaudeksi. Miksi näin ei tehdä? Pidetäänkö sähkönsaantia tunnelissa niin idioottivarmana, ettei tälle nähdä tarvetta?


Olet siinä mielessä oikeassa, että sähkön idioottivarmaan saantiin on luotettu liikaa. Nykysuunnittelijat näkevät asiat vain paperilla, eivätäkä ymmärrä, että sähkön kulkuun voi tulla esim fyysisiä esteitä, mm ajolangan katkeaminen. Sähkö tarvitsee kulkeakseen kuitenkin fyysisen reitin.

Junissa on nykypäivänä akusto, joka on useimmiten 110V. Sillä ylläpidetään mm valaistusta, ilmastointia, yms tärkeitä ohjauslaitteita. Ongelma on kuitenkin siinä, että akuston varassa ei pärjätä puolta tuntia kauempaa, hyvä jos niinkään kauan. Valaistus, ilmastointi, yms haukkaa kuitenkin niin paljon sähköä, ettei mikään akusto siihen kauaa riitä. Junissa on kuitenkin olemassa hätävalaistus, pieniä led-tyylisiä lamppuja siellä täällä, lattianrajoissa, tms. Ne toimivat senkin jälkeen, kun ilmastointi, isot valot, ja muut on sammuneet. Pimeää kuitenkin on, ja hätävalaistus on lähinnä kosmeettista. 

Eihän akusto tietenkään kokonaan tyhjene, se on suojalaittein yleensä jopa estetty. Tarkoittaa sitä, että laitteet sammuvat, kun akustojännite laskee riittävästi, esim 30%. Englannista en niin tarkkaan tiedä, mutta uskoisin, että sielläkin maassa näin suunnilleen asiat menevät. Hätävalaistuksen uskon sielläkin toimivan, sehän ei paljon sähköä vie, mutta eipä se toisaalta paljoa valaisekaan.

----------

